# Finally got out



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

It's been about 8-9 weeks since I've had the chance to get out -(tore my left knee). Late start heading thru the pass, around 9 am. We had a porpoise come up to us and wanted a free meal, but he did not get one. I did notice that he only had half of his tail. Got a few live hard tails and headed to try some deep dropping. the bite was pretty slow, probably due to lack of current and not being able to cover much ground. We did however end up managing to get 3 yellow edge on fresh cut bonita. Stopped at the edge on the way in and got this AJ on the first drop with a live hard tail. Made it back home before dark to begin the real work of cleaning the boat. By the way, the water was nice and got smoother as the day went.


----------



## Sdye (Jul 13, 2015)

That dolphin is a notorious whore out at the mass. She will go boat to boat to try and sweeten you up for a free meal


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Souns like a better trip than a lot of others I've heard about lately. Nice job!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Water does look nice, and that's a fine AJ. Thanks for the report.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great pics capt, thanks for sharing. Hoping I'll get back to fishing after this freakin heat wave! DAM


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great to see that you got your fishing fix. Those uncontrollable shakes will be gone for a while. Great post and pics, we'll be waiting for the next post.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice AJ! Weight? 

Congrats


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice job. Haven't been out since July 4. I need to go soon!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

That dolphin "that I call half tail" has been around p- cola pass since 2004 that I no of. Always nice to see my old friend! Nice Jack!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

grouper1963 said:


> Nice AJ! Weight?
> 
> Congrats


I did not weigh it. Guessing around 50


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice fish, congrats! Don't feed the hand!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

I should be so lucky! That AJ would make a dead man smile.


----------



## Shawnp (Oct 26, 2014)

I have fed that dolphin a few times on myold rig back in 2010 right off pickens


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

Nice AJ! What size circle hook and leader test do you recommend?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I was using a 3X 9/0 with 100 lb flourocarbon leader.


----------

